# hormonal breakouts//soothing treatment?



## visivo (Nov 14, 2005)

So despite my being on OTC-Lo (hormonal birth control -- the reason i mention it is because I was under the impression that being on bcps can regulate those hormones that cause the breakouts. although i am on them for different, obvious reasons...) I still suffer from monthly (ie, starting a few days before my period) break-outs on my chin that can be really painful and irritating. Sometimes it is cystic, and sometimes I have barely any. But if I DO break out, it is always painful, even if it's just a few whiteheads.

UGH. Frustrating, to say the least. Otherwise I have pretty decent, sensitive skin. Meaning, I cannot use salcylic acid -- even at low concentrations it is incredibly drying and harsh. I have tried benzoyl too, and it is equally irritating. 

Perhaps going on regular strength OTC would make this less of a problem, but I am not sure. 

*Essentially, I am posting this to see if anyone has advice, has been through the same thing, or has any ideas for some soothing, non-drying treatments for chin breakouts.*






Thank you!!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 14, 2005)

I found the following thread - one of the posters recommends a Lush mask for their hormonal breakouts, just read the thread, it's easy to find:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...light=breakout

Have you ever consulted a dermatologist about it? Or even a doctor? I know some people are put on birth control to minimise acne that is aggravated by hormones. But you'd need to ask them more about that.


----------



## visivo (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I found the following thread - one of the posters recommends a Lush mask for their hormonal breakouts, just read the thread, it's easy to find:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...light=breakout

Have you ever consulted a dermatologist about it? Or even a doctor? I know some people are put on birth control to minimise acne that is aggravated by hormones. But you'd need to ask them more about that._

 

thank you -- that is helpful. I have not, it's something I have put off foreverrr and I KNOW I should go since it happens almost every month like clockwork. 

I am on the bcp's soley because they are my primary birth control method, and assumed the breakouts might be helped a little by them. Now that i think about it though, I think yasmin might be the only one that is proven to reduce hormonal breakouts.

Anyway, I'm rambling -- thank you for the link, ill check that mask out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 m


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 14, 2005)

From personal experience, Lush fresh masks are to die for! I don't have acne problems but about a year ago,  my skin was awful and dull from constant sickness. I tried Lush's Cupcake mask and the rejuvenation - oh it was fantastic! So yes, their masks are worth a shot


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Nov 20, 2005)

You have my sympathies, I had skin that was pretty much breakout free and when I went on OTC-Lo, I broke out like a fiend, even on my chest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went off after three months. I have to also add that when I was on Yasmin, my skin and everything else was perfect... I could pretty much sleep in my makeup and not break out. I was on that for a little over a year.


----------



## visivo (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Copper_Sparkle* 
_You have my sympathies, I had skin that was pretty much breakout free and when I went on OTC-Lo, I broke out like a fiend, even on my chest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went off after three months. I have to also add that when I was on Yasmin, my skin and everything else was perfect... I could pretty much sleep in my makeup and not break out. I was on that for a little over a year._

 
ooo. can you tell me what the downsides to being on yasmin were? i havent had any problems with otc lo -- just the usual breakouts. did you go off of it because you realized the breakouts were caused by the bcps?

thanks for your comment on this threadddd...


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 20, 2005)

Combined oral contraceptives such as OrthoTriCyclen-Lo (OTC-Lo) contain two components.  An estrogen which is most usually ethinyl estradiol (a synthetic and very potent form of estradiol) and a progestin which mimics the effect of progesterone.

Most synthetic progestins are themselves derivatives of testosterone and can act like testosterone in the body although to a less powerful extent.  Some progestins are more androgenic (testosterone like in effect) than others and the progestin found in OTC-Lo is one of the least androgenic progestins that actually _is_ androgenic.  Androgenic effects include things like greasy skin and breakouts.  In theory, OTC-Lo _should_ help with acne but it doesn't always.

Yasmin is a little unusual in that it has a synthetic progestin called drospirenone that isn't like testosterone but is similar to the diuretic drug spironolactone.  This isn't androgenic at all and in fact blocks the effects of testosterone.  Like spironolactone it will increase urinary output which may actually cause patients taking it to lose weight.

You naturally produce testosterone in your adrenal glands and if the levels are higher than they should be you may well find you get acne that isn't well controlled by OTC-Lo but will be managed by Yasmin which actually fights the body's own testosterone.

A good place to start may be with a blood test to determine your testosterone levels.


----------



## visivo (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Combined oral contraceptives such as OrthoTriCyclen-Lo (OTC-Lo) contain two components.  An estrogen which is most usually ethinyl estradiol (a synthetic and very potent form of estradiol) and a progestin which mimics the effect of progesterone.

Most synthetic progestins are themselves derivatives of testosterone and can act like testosterone in the body although to a less powerful extent.  Some progestins are more androgenic (testosterone like in effect) than others and the progestin found in OTC-Lo is one of the least androgenic progestins that actually is androgenic.  Androgenic effects include things like greasy skin and breakouts.  In theory, OTC-Lo should help with acne but it doesn't always.

Yasmin is a little unusual in that it has a synthetic progestin called drospirenone that isn't like testosterone but is similar to the diuretic drug spironolactone.  This isn't androgenic at all and in fact blocks the effects of testosterone.  Like spironolactone it will increase urinary output which may actually cause patients taking it to lose weight.

You naturally produce testosterone in your adrenal glands and if the levels are higher than they should be you may well find you get acne that isn't well controlled by OTC-Lo but will be managed by Yasmin which actually fights the body's own testosterone.

A good place to start may be with a blood test to determine your testosterone levels._

 

You're awesome. This is really helpful. I did know those things about Yasmin, but not so much about other bcps, including the one i am on. Nice to know, considering ive been taking the drug for a year and a half! 

That would be interesting to know my testosterone levels. My skin has been "greasier" than normal (pre-OTC lo) in the t zone and I am getting the telltale hormonal chin/jaw breakouts. Not to mention increased sex drive, more body hair and a deeper voice.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahah. Only kidding but seriously, thanks again !


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 
_I am getting the telltale hormonal chin/jaw breakouts. Not to mention increased sex drive, more body hair and a deeper voice.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL!  Next you'll be asking the guys on the forum for beard shaving recommendations and makeup to hide a beard shadow


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm on low hormone birth control too.   It has made my normally clear skin break out, and nothing i do is stopping it.  I've also had a headache since i've been on it and i never get headaches.   Its doing the opposite for me too.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 20, 2005)

In a low dose combined oral contarceptive, the level of estrogen is reduced but the level of progestin is the same as in the standard strength pill of the same type.  It's the progestin that will be responsible for causing breakouts so you might want to try a different formulation which doesn't have the same progestin as an ingredient.


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Nov 20, 2005)

That's really interesting. No wonder I liked Yasmin so much. My doctor suggested I might have something wonky going on with my adrenal glands. I'm always exhausted, never sleep, drink WAY too much caffeine and he said I might have the starts of adrenal fatigue. I'm going to have to mention this to him!

As for the side effects I experienced on Yasmin - none. I really liked it. I went off because my relationship had ended and I felt like I shouldn't be pumping myself full of synthetic hormones if I didn't really "need" to. Also, I am the WORST with remembering to take pills


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Copper_Sparkle* 
_I'm always exhausted, never sleep, drink WAY too much caffeine_

 
_Too_ much caffeine?  That's unpossible!


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Nov 20, 2005)

Hah, I say that having Specktra in one browser, a Starbucks cup on my desk and another browser with the company "Whole Latte Love" as I ponder a purchase of a home espresso machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I realised within almost 2 months, I could have the machine pay for itself considering all the drinks I buy per week


----------

